
Coronavirus Outbreak Has America’s Homeless at Risk of ‘Disaster’ - mgh2
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/10/us/coronavirus-homeless.html
======
AnimalMuppet
And if the infection is running rampant in the homeless population, then they
could become even _more_ shunned and stigmatized.

~~~
mgh2
Nope, if they become free-running vectors of disease (550k of them), it is an
outcry for US govt. to pay attention. If they were already ignored for so
long, the gov. will not be able to anymore - because a housing problem will
now become a national health emergency problem. Fear is a huge motivator -
just look at stocks.

------
mgh2
Maybe this crisis would be a reminder for the US that universal healthcare
cannot be ignored anymore.

~~~
aurizon
Yes, Darwin is ever watchful...

